# REW automation and polar plots



## CFmartin (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm making automated microphone polar plot measurements with REW, Autoit and single axel robot. 5 degree measurement angle is mostly needed for hires plots and measurements are exported for polar plot construction as REW can't do this. That makes 72 measurements for full 360 degree rotation. I understand that this is impossible to fit in the measurement panel. Fortunately microphones are usually symmetrical and only 180 degree rotation is needed. But 36+1 measurements don't fit REW, only 30 can be displayed at a time. John, do you think this could be possible in the future releases?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I did some work to allow more measurements last year, I'll aim to finish that off for the next beta.


----------



## CFmartin (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great, thanks John!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That's now done for the next beta via a setting in the View preferences. I have allowed values up to 99, remember that the measurements list can be navigated using Alt+1/2/3... to select one of the first 9 measurements and Alt+up arrow/Alt+down arrow to go to the previous or next measurement. A big screen is recommended!


----------



## CFmartin (Mar 8, 2010)

Cool! (99 )


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It won't be as hard to navigate as it looks in the screenshots above, I have added some scroll bars for the measurement list and graph legend when they get too full.


----------

